# Post Adoption Pet Survey



## maddiescott7 (11 mo ago)

Hello!

I'm just wondering if any of you would like to participate in a survey [edited by moderator]


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please read the forum rules. 









Forum Rules. Please Read to Stay Out of Trouble


Recent updates are indicated in Red. Moderators We are a small group of volunteers for a very large forum. We want to be helpful, but we have lives and families and dogs and jobs, so please read the rules and respect them to improve everyone's forum experience and make our jobs easier. Most...




www.dogforums.com


----------

